# Looking for some work in MD



## A&Atree (Feb 15, 2006)

hey guy i am looking for some tree work in MD. I have 6yrs experience climbing and i am well rounded in all aspects of the field. I am just curious what kind of offers that i will get. Please email me at [email protected] because i am interesed in talking before the spring. I Currently work at a very respectable tree company in the area and like i said before i am see what offers are out there. After we make contact i will offer you my skills, and hopefully you are looking for someone with the experience and the abvility that i have.


----------



## tree jockey (Feb 25, 2006)

*interested in New Hampshire?*

[email protected]

603 279-3200

the family tree care service po box 971 Meredith, NH 03253

Charlie Lic. & Certified Arborist:greenchainsaw:


----------

